# Canadian vs. US pricing



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I know we've discussed this in the past, but with the strong Canadian dollar, I thought the comparison would be interesting.

I spent a couple of days in Burlington, Vermont. I visited a store called _Advance Music Center_, which does not appear to be part of a chain. I have no affiliation with the store. 

Here's a couple of examples of what I saw (all items were brand new):

Fender Princeton Reverb Reissue at $699 (I see them all the time in Montreal for $999).

Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 Head at $799 (They're usually $1000-1100 here in Montreal).

Fender American Tele at $899 (They sell for $1100 or more in Montreal).

All of these prices were prominently displayed and available to people with non-existent bargaining skills (eg myself). 

My conclusion is that despite the strong Canadian dollar, we're still getting taken for a ride, to put it politely.


----------



## Metronome (Jul 6, 2010)

Most top ended or mid range stuff I see within $50-100 dollar tolerance.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's the real Kicker on this topic. Try pricing Yorkville gear on both sides of the border. Gear that is manufactured in Canada selling for cheaper in the States by a fair margin. Still trying to figure that out.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

The main reason i shop online from the states,If they can ship USPS you still save alot more money with the shipping charges calculated in.Another reason being the nearest music store charges full MSRP and don't haggle well,they come down maybe $50 tops.I would rather put my hard earned money into a store in the states than support that store,they tried to sell a busted up dried out acoustic for $800!I would estimate at a Long&Mcquade the pricing would be under $400.If i had the luxury of buying at a Long&Mcquade i would,and did,even though they had to ship the guitar to me most of the province away.With my budget it's cheaper to buy from the states.When they adjust the prices accordingly I will be shopping from within Canada,until then I'll be looking for good deals across the border.


----------

